# how does this look?



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

this is my new 75 gal. tank setup with my 5" rhom (hopefully)

im looking for any tips or pointers on what to do with the deco.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not bad, not bad at all!!!









I'd add one or two pieces of drift wood (for extra hiding places: perhaps you would be able to keep a couple of cleaner catfish with some wood), and a background to finsih it off - other than that, you're rhom will be very happy in there...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok, i wasnt sure if i should get driftwood cause i didnt want him to hide as much as he does, but he is still new so i cant tell yet.

i shoulda gone with darker gravel


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> wrathofgeo Posted on Sep 1 2003, 01:27 PM
> i shoulda gone with darker gravel


I like the natural look there. I'd have to agree with judazzz, a background and a piece or two of driftwood, and you're lookin real good.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> ok, i wasnt sure if i should get driftwood cause i didnt want him to hide as much as he does, but he is still new so i cant tell yet.
> 
> i shoulda gone with darker gravel


First of all, I like the look of that gravel: looks natural indeed!

About your fish hiding: I think it's best to offer hiding places for your fish, even when that means you'll see him less frequent. Eventually, the fish will be more outgoing, and having hiding places available will only speed up that process, mgiving your fish a more secure feeling, imo.
But like you said, it's all new and shiny: just wait and see how your fish reacts to his new home - you can always make decor adjustments later.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

true, true, k thnx im prolly gonna get some driftwood in a couple of days and for the background what should i get, an actual picture bg? cause i see ppl with bg's that look homemade?


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks good. I learned that switching to larger, round river rocks helps with the water perameters also(cleaner) with all the little jagged rocks I had before, all the junk from feeding and such gets stuck in the rocks and festers on the bottom of the tank...even with the powerheads hooked up to the ugf tubes.


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

looks great man. if you dont want driftwood than you dont have to get it. it looks fine so far to me. congrats on the new set up.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

driftwood and the tank is perfect


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> and for the background what should i get, an actual picture bg? cause i see ppl with bg's that look homemade?


Most people here use those plastic picture sheets taped to the tank wall - there's enough choice out there, so you'll be able to find a nice one :nod:

If you can spend the money, go for one of those backgrounds that are glued against the tank's back wall, on the inside (see this website for examples).

Sample pics:



















They are obscenely expensive , but their looks are second to none... And there are cheaper 3D background out there, but nice ones are hard to find.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

wow those do look tight


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i was wondering... should i move all the plants to one side, and leave the other side with driftwood instead of what ive got now or something.. sorta like this...

*note* im not an artist


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, some world-famous artists got away with much worse than that...









Just experiment a little with your set-up: sure, your piranha's won't appreciate it one bit, but it's for their benefit. Try out a couple of ideas you have, and figure out what set-up you like most!
Most people's set-ups are the result of endlessly moving around decor, lots of redecorating etc...


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice setup


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

k thnx but would it be any more beneficial to the rhom that way? im trying to figure out the best environment for him.

thnx icepic


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think as long as your fish has both good hiding places and an open area to swim (get a powerhead: many piranha's love to swim in the current!), I don't think he gives a damn about how you have set up his tank.
So as far as esthetics go, go with whatever you like most.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

aright thnx,

as for powerheads, that i can do, ive got 2. the only thing is decreasing their power, cause they can throw up a good amount of current


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

the plants look good


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx, here it is re-decorated, i am going to keep it because my rhom seems to like it much better, more concealed place to hide and open area to do his thing, i will also be putting driftwood in the bare area.

i have that powerhead in there to give a nice current that sends the guppies flyin around the tank a couple times























tell me what u think about this setup.

rhom seems to love it


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

some closer pics... still not good in focus...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

and another, you should be able to see him facing you


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

looks good so far.







put another pic up when you add the drift wood.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

will do, should get driftwood sometime this week


----------

